# DEO Interview Process



## baesangw (7 Oct 2011)

I have been searching for threads regarding interview process but nothing really came up so I apologize if this is being redundant. 

I was just wondering what types of questions would be asked during my interview as ROTP nursing officer. Would it be similar to medical interviews? or job interview?
I realize that I would be asked something like how well I know about my career I would be applying into but I just wanted to get some ideas on what type of questions will be asked


----------



## kincanucks (7 Oct 2011)

Regardless of the occupation being applied for, the questions are usually the same.  For example: Interviewer - "So tell me about being a <blank> in the CF?" or "What makes you a suitable applicant for <blank>?".  Seriously, being interviewed for the CF is not rocket science.


----------



## Robert0288 (8 Oct 2011)

You aren't going to be required to know things that are not public information already.  Do your research on the trade your applying for and what it will take.



> Would it be similar to medical interviews? or job interview?


   
You are applying for a job/career.  Treat it as such and you should do well.


----------



## cn (8 Oct 2011)

No games or tricks, right from the forces.ca website: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step5-5




> It is essential that you arrive prepared to conduct your interview. As part of your interview preparation, you are highly encouraged to research all of the available information on the occupations that you're considering. You should come prepared to discuss your education history, work experience and involvement in activities. In addition, you should be prepared to answer these common questions: Where and for how long are the basic and occupational training? What is the role of your chosen occupation(s)? Where might you serve? What appeals to you about the occupation(s) and what is unappealing about it?


----------



## clarkyo (8 Oct 2011)

There is nothing fancy about the CF interview process.  Dress well and do not be late.  Make sure you have a general idea about the trade that you are applying for as well as the training that you would be put through if selected.  Think about which personality traits would be necessary for the job and have examples of when you displayed them (at school, work, sports, volunteering).


----------



## Craisome (11 Oct 2011)

One Tip I can give about doing interviews is to ask questions. 

Don't ask stupid questions that you should know the answers to, but ask intelligent questions. 

It's worked well for me in many a job interview.


----------



## dawenm (25 Oct 2011)

Hi guys,

I am going to deo interview soon, and wonder how to prepare for it, like what questions are supposed to ask and how long the interview lasts..., if anyone knows about this, please drop some lines, i really appreaciate it.


----------



## LOLslamball (26 Oct 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102835.0.html


I know the search feature doesn't always work great, but you still need to use it.  Or just scroll through the recruiting area.

Theres a few other interview threads I have read but this one will get you started.

As for the duration (from another thread, the information came from an applicant who asked a recruiter.) 2.5 hours for a good interview, 3 hours for a great one, less than 1.5 hours and you're in trouble.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Oct 2011)

OK, I'm not totally familiar with the DEO process, but I'm vaguely familiar with some CF officers. Since you asked for advice, I'll do my best.....


1)  Steel your mind for the relentless task of using upper case letters in an approved and consistent manner.

2) Be prepared to demonstrate to your troops informed decision-making under stress, such as posting a recruiting question within the Recruiting threads (like all of your previous posts).


Do you see why I make a point of actively avoiding the recruiting threads? In a quote from the original _The Day the Earth Stood Still_, "My people are impatient with stupidity; we've learned to live without it." 


OK, now some legit advice before you hit the "Report to Mod" button. I have nothing to tell you about DEO. If you want to be in the CF however, a) accept that you will screw up, and people will jack you up for it; b) avoid "a."

Edit: I took out the rude stuff.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Oct 2011)

Merged and moved.
Bruce


----------



## dawenm (26 Oct 2011)

Thanks for all who replied to my concern. I will follow your tips to prepare for my upcoming interview.


----------



## JMacNavy (27 Oct 2011)

Know as much about the trade as you possibly can. We are talking about your career. Why wouldn't you want to find out every possible detail about the job you plan on doing for the next 25+ years. Also, be prepared to answer situational questions and your prototypical Army questions.


----------



## dawenm (5 Nov 2011)

I am going to DEO interview soon, and was told the duration of interview would be 2 hours long. I am curiously to know why the interview take that as long as 2 hours. Normay job interview will take half or 1 hours or so. Is there any special thing to do in the interview? if anyone know about this, please give some description. I appreciate it in advance.


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2011)

This would be a good thread to post your question, if it has not already been asked and answered:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102835/post-1085599.html#msg1085599

DEO interview concerns are also discussed in this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12753.0


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2011)

dawenm said:
			
		

> Normay job interview will take half or 1 hours or so.



You are not applying for a normal job.


----------



## Blake_331 (5 Nov 2011)

I was once interviewed for ROTP, I do not believe it lasted 2 hours. [I wasn't accepted on medical grounds which got cleared up after the acceptance date]
I am applying to DEO this year, is the interview going to be any different?


----------



## GAP (5 Nov 2011)

tell us afterwards.......enough of the pogo stick angst ..........


----------



## clarkyo (5 Nov 2011)

You could be applying to a police force where they hook you up to a lie detector and grill you for multiple hours.  When I had my latest interview (Infantry O) it only took about an hour.  If you are applying for 3 trades it could go 2 hours because there is a lot to go over.

This isn't for an entry level job at McDonald's or Walmart.  It's for a career that could involve you managing a large number of men and women in a life or death situation.  You would obviously need to provide multiple examples why you would be an ideal candidate.   Suck it up princess...it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (5 Nov 2011)

It has been correctly pointed out that appearing for an interview as a potential officer can not be equated with job interviews in other sectors of the economy. This is not an entry level job, but regardless of the position, any trade in the military requires working with classified information and assets. It is natural that the interview for such a job will be in depth. 

The interviews that I have appeared for lasted one hour, three hours and one hour. The interviewer(s) have a lot to cover - everything mentioned mentioned in your application, security screening form, medical form, etc. Aside from all this, they would like to get to know you better and would like to make certain that you know about the jobs you are applying for. They will ask you many more questions. Due to privacy concerns, I can not share that information. 

Two hours may seem like a lot, but it is really not a lot of time. Also, keep in mind that the interviews have to write down your answers to their questions. 

If they told you two hours, I'd say budget for four. That way you can plan for parking, taking time off from work, etc. Also, after your interview is over, they may ask you wait outside (the interviewer's officer) while they assign you a military potential score. If you've done well, they might make a "Conditional Offer". If that happens, they have to go over with you the CF policies for drug abuse, discrimination, etc. One is required to understand and then sign these documents. 

Probably, you'd have got the drift by now - this is not a "regular" job interview and should be treated as such. 

PS - This post is based on my experience.


----------



## Pusser (6 Nov 2011)

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> This is not an entry level job,



Actually, yes it is.  It's quite awhile before we let junior officers take on any real responsibility.  Much to learn these young padwan have.


----------



## SK (7 Nov 2011)

Mine wasn't 2 hours, it was about an hour and a half but there was a break about halfway through.


----------

